# First yote



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

Tiny.. but a start. Saw him 200 yards out as we were finding a spot... I've never seen a coyote run till today.. and it was almost scarey how many tracks there were. Going back tonight to try and use the call with a pup distress


----------



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

Good job, nice yote


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

nice job! any luck last night?


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

No.. unfortunately I still don't have a clue how to call in a dog. Trying to learn if there's a sequence I should use as well as how long to let the call go.. I think I'm over thinking their intelligence and they just haven't been near but won't know until I get that first one to charge in. Trying to hunt them like deer for now.. great scent control and playing the wind.. I've seen 10 deer to 1 dog.. lol


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

stndpenguin said:


> No.. unfortunately I still don't have a clue how to call in a dog. Trying to learn if there's a sequence I should use as well as how long to let the call go.. I think I'm over thinking their intelligence and they just haven't been near but won't know until I get that first one to charge in. Trying to hunt them like deer for now.. great scent control and playing the wind.. I've seen 10 deer to 1 dog.. lol


Josh Mapes has a great hour long seminar video on the Overdrive Outdoors YouTube page. Tons of basic tips, tricks, and tactics to use for predators.


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

I'll check it out! Thankd


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

nice.
I keep wanting to start hunting coyotes, but I need a new gun, new camo, calls, spot to hunt, etc.... Maybe next year.


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

triplelunger said:


> nice.
> I keep wanting to start hunting coyotes, but I need a new gun, new camo, calls, spot to hunt, etc.... Maybe next year.


You really dont need much to get started.. a shotgun or .22 are pleanty to get things rolling.. and im still using my whitetail hunting camo, as well as using my stands that I use to hunt for deer where ive seen dogs.. Grab a 10 dollar call from walmart to immitate a wounded rabbit and go.. No sense in blowing a ton of money to find out you dont like it


----------



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

Also if you do want snow camo you can always go to Goodwill and get a old white bedsheet. And just paint some break up blinds on it. But regular camo will work too.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

aschmidt said:


> Also if you do want snow camo you can always go to Goodwill and get a old white bedsheet. And just paint some break up blinds on it. But regular camo will work too.


Some guys also go to the local hardware and buy white painter's suits and like with the sheets, paint lines on it to break it up better.


----------

